# TP-Link TL-WN851ND - Code 12



## thedonkeyman (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me... I recently installed the above wireless card, but I can't get it to work. Under the Device Manager, it has this error:This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use. (Code 12)​If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.​I've tried updating the driver, and disabling the little USB wireless device I was using before, but I still can't seem to get it working. 

DxDiag.txt is attached, but here are the highlights:

Win7 64-bit
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9450 @ 2.66GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
4096MB RAM

This bit looked potentially useful:Name: TP-LINK 300Mbps Wireless N Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002D&SUBSYS_0300168C&REV_01\4&14591D7E&0&3880
Driver: n/a​Any advice would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

If you had a Wireless USB adapter card please try uninstalling that device using programs and features and restart computer.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Apr 10, 2013)

I didn't have any other wireless software installed, other than for my USB one. I uninstalled that and restarted, but I'm still getting the same error.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You may wish to check in system information for any resource or device conflicts for your TP-link wireless card and other hardware on your system that maybe using the same I/O ports.

Glad you liked the welcome thanks.:grin:


----------



## thedonkeyman (Apr 10, 2013)

I went into the system information and the wireless card is listed under Problem Devices, with the error "This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use." I can't see it mentioned under any of the headings under Hardware Resources.

Sorry if this isn't what you mean - I'm a bit clueless.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

If you open device manager by right clicking on it and choose run as administrator then got to network adapters and click on your TP-link wireless adapter and then click on resources tab it will tell you it has a resource conflict and should give the device it is conflicting with.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Apr 10, 2013)

It doesn't say that... Under Resources it only reiterates the main error:
Resource Settings:
This device cannot find enough free resources that it can use.

If you want to use this device, you will need to disable one of the other devices on this system.​And that's all.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

You will need to check your other hardware devices in device manager to find the conflicting device under the resources tab. The conflicting device will display a simlar message as that of your wireless adapter.

On the other conflicting device make a note of the memory addresses under their various headings and compare to the wireless adapter resource settings and make a note of it's resource settings also.

Then use the guide below to change resource settings on either device:
Change Resource Settings for a Device

You may need to change the jumper settings on the conflicting device on the wireless adapter hardware or conflicting device if changing the memory addresses does not work this is risky so make sure you know where the original jumper setting is. Consult your documentation for or vendor website for how to change jumper configuration.

Other options:

If you have an onboard wireless adapter you may uninstall the wireless adapter.

Disable or uninstall the conflcting device.


----------



## thedonkeyman (Apr 10, 2013)

I went through every device in the device manager, including the hidden ones - nothing reports a conflict on the resources tab.

Also, I had a look at the Change Resources link and it doesn't match what I can see at all - image attached.

I don't have an onboard wireless adapter. I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling the wireless card, but it still does the same thing.

I'll tinker with it a bit more, but maybe I'll just have to format and hope that magically fixes it I guess.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

No conflicts how much RAM memory do you have installed on your system?

Also have you tried installig it on another computer and see if you have the same issue it may be worth trying for testing and to confirm device is not faulty?


----------

